# What is the *@FBSD_1.1 in the libs?



## osx-addict (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok.. I've seen this a couple of times now..  I'm not well versed enough in the FreeBSD system to know what this means -- can someone clue me in on how these foo@FBSD_1.1 fit into the big picture?  I would just like to figure out what these linker errors mean?  I googled a bit but didn't find much..  Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.. 

Thx!


----------



## john_doe (Oct 3, 2009)

Symbol versioning may shed some light on this.


----------



## osx-addict (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks!  I'll check it out!


----------

